# Speeding things up for summer.



## Theo (25 Apr 2011)

At the moment I've got the 26x2.3 maxxiss ignitor tyres and although they have such amazing grip (I can practically corner horizontally) there too slow for road/light use.

Im looking at the bikhut 26 x 1.5 ones from halfords as a summer replacement http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_724589_langId_-1_categoryId_242553 
I'm fairly new to cycling so just wondering if they will withstand small 1ft jumps and basicaly mucking around off road ect, also if there too thin am i more likely to damage the actual wheels as well as just puncturing the tubes? 

Also ive got the sdg bell air saddle which becomes paintful after a few hours of cycling... im thinking of buying this comfort saddle 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_710337_langId_-1_categoryId_165588 
but not sure wether to get the moderate or relaxed version as ive experience so much pain with the last seat. Not really sure how much differnce these two would make so any advice would be great  

Cheers


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Apr 2011)

Personal experience says stay away from Halford Tyres. Try The Conti mountain kings. Also just because a saddle seems more padded and thus more comfortable is not strictly true. SDG bell air have a cracking rep and if I were you would live with it a bit longer; you may find it becomes more comfortable.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Apr 2011)

Also the wider the saddle the harder you will find it to move back on the drop offs.


----------



## deaksie (25 Apr 2011)

Hiya have you tried wearing padded pants? I know no-one wants to use them but they are seriously good and make a big difference on longer rides, if like me, you don't want to come in after a couple of hours. Once you've used them you'll never ride without them!


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Apr 2011)

Hello Theo

I have been back in mountain biking for about 18 months, and I have been through the whole "uncomfy saddle" thing.

My bike had a real racing type saddle fitted: narrow and thinly padded, and bloomin' uncomfortable.

So I fitted a really massively padded saddle. The sort you would find on a "Dutch" bike or an old sit up and beg type bike. For the first few minutes it was comfortable, but after that, it hurt like hell to get off the bike! The saddle was pressing on so much of my flesh that when the circulation came back it hurt like merry hell....

So I tried a Halfords comfort saddle. Not the one you sent the link of, but something similar. It had a "pressure relieving" groove down the middle and it was moderately wide. Overall it was pretty comfortable but after perhaps 30 minutes I used to find that it was chafing the inside of my thighs, so off came the saddle again.

It was suggested that I get either a Charge Spoon, or a Madison Flux - both very similar saddles in shape and reconed by others to be very comfortable. I bought a Flux and indeed it is comfortable. Not in a "soft armchair" sort of a way, but in a sort of a "you just dont notice it any more" sort of a way. Google Charge Spoon or Madison Flux and you will see that they are available from lots of websites or shops.

If you want to try my Halfords saddle, send me a message. We can sort something out about postage.

Basically, time on the bike will toughen up your nether regions, but a reasonable saddle will help the process along.

Also, I would definitely second the comment about padded shorts. You really need to get some, and wear them on all your rides.

Best wishes, and above all, stick at riding.

Oh, and I would second the comment about Continental Mountain King tyres. Pumped up hard, they roll pretty well on the road. Obviously not as well as thinner tyres, but I wouldn't trust thinner tyres over the rough stuff. Then just let a bit of air out of them on the rough and they are great all purpose off road tyres, and not too expensive to buy!


----------



## Theo (25 Apr 2011)

Am looking into the conti tyres and they seem like a great multipurpose option, will do a bit more shopping around but overall they seem alot better than the maxxiss i have at the moment. 

I never realsied the sdg bel's are loved so much I should probably wait it out a bit longer and try the padded shorts before swapping it over. its been 2 months and i still feel like ive gone horse riding half the time, but its probably my fault for over-doing it. 

Salad - Thanks for the offer of the seat but I already tried the halfords comfort saddle and didnt find it helpful. From what I can see the madison flux and charge spoon are similar cheaper alternatives to the bel air... or is there much of a difference? 

interested in the padded shorts, not realy the look i was hoping to go for but could be a great solution for longer 4hr + rides. Is there any brand i should go for / avoid.. again I have no knoledge in this area. Starting to pick things up quickly so im sure I'll have a better idea in a few months.


----------



## deaksie (26 Apr 2011)

forget about the looks, you just have to forgo that bit of your dignity
Best idea is to go to your lbs and try on a few or else a site such as chain reaction and order a bunch which you can try on at home, make sure they are big enough - you will know which ones suit you once you have put a few on, you can then send the other ones back
they really are a godsend - trust me they make more difference than you might think and the last thing that should bring you in from riding is worrying that you won't be able to walk afterwards
My great grandfather won an endurance race over 100 miles on cane tyres - I shudder to think how he got on without padded pants!!!!
L


----------



## Theo (26 Apr 2011)

Your definetly a hard seller  will have a look and get some in the next week.a friend also recomended chain reaction cycles for clothes tyres ect.. have u used them often? 
Its crazy how far people can cycle I was hoping to do a charity bike ride for cancer this year but everything was 50 miles and up. Don't think I should attempt somehting like that on a xc bike lol. 

I just realised I should post these questions in the bike/accesories section oh well its too late now. 



deaksie said:


> forget about the looks, you just have to forgo that bit of your dignity
> Best idea is to go to your lbs and try on a few or else a site such as chain reaction and order a bunch which you can try on at home, make sure they are big enough - you will know which ones suit you once you have put a few on, you can then send the other ones back
> they really are a godsend - trust me they make more difference than you might think and the last thing that should bring you in from riding is worrying that you won't be able to walk afterwards
> My great grandfather won an endurance race over 100 miles on cane tyres - I shudder to think how he got on without padded pants!!!!
> L


----------



## Norm (26 Apr 2011)

If you don't like the padded-shorts look (like many people), then something like the Endura Humvee 3/4 length have padded shorts as "liners" and a more usual knee-length short to go over the top. 

You can, of course, wear baggies over any padded shorts but the Humvees might give you some ideas.


----------



## Theo (26 Apr 2011)

I was thinking of wearing some baggy tracksuit bottoms over the top of the shorts as long as it didnt look like I was a nappy underneath. Its strange how a few years ago i thought cyclists were being pretentious by wearing spandex and cycle clothing but now im falling for it myself. 

Just having a look at the tyres and wondering if semi slicks would be a solution or should i stick to the mountain kings?
T 



Norm said:


> If you don't like the padded-shorts look (like many people), then something like the Endura Humvee 3/4 length have padded shorts as "liners" and a more usual knee-length short to go over the top.
> 
> You can, of course, wear baggies over any padded shorts but the Humvees might give you some ideas.


----------



## 3narf (26 Apr 2011)

I have two pairs of those Humvee shorts and they are FANTASTIC. I wear them almost all the time in summer, without the padded inner, just as knocking about wear. They are 5 or 6 years old and still fine.

Don't be tempted by Decathlon's budget cycling shorts at £6.99; the padding is like a lump of polystyrene. You need proper shammy leather.


----------



## 3narf (26 Apr 2011)

deaksie said:


> My great grandfather won an endurance race over 100 miles on cane tyres...



 What are cane tyres?


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2011)

If you're a fashion victim get some baggy shorts with a padded insert. If not, get these: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-short/ or better, these: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-bib-short/ The shoulder straps keep them from slipping down. Dhb is Wiggle's own brand and is excellent value for money. 

Once you've sorted the shorts try again. If still uncomfortable, get one of these: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-spoon-saddle-with-cromo-rails/ really comfortable and as somebody else writes above, fit and forget.

For dry summer use those tyres you linked will be OK and very fast on tarmac and smooth surfaces though they won't protect your rims much. Have a look also at Panaracer XC Pro tyres in 1.8 size, they are an ideal summer tyre, good for XC riding and competition as they are light and roll fast.


----------



## jethro10 (26 Apr 2011)

My wife recently fitted these 2.1 folding tyres @ £15 each.
She says they are a good compromise between the two sets she used to swap out for slicks/ full knobblies

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9843
Hardly slower than the slicks on the road, and she ain't fallen off yet off-road.

Jeff


----------



## deaksie (29 Apr 2011)

you know, bits of bamboo wrapped around a wheel, not nice

x



3narf said:


> What are cane tyres?


----------



## deaksie (29 Apr 2011)

doesn't matter. I;ve found chain reaction really good, I'm sure others will let you know their experiences. 1 year return policy which is pretty amazing....




Theo said:


> Your definetly a hard seller  will have a look and get some in the next week.a friend also recomended chain reaction cycles for clothes tyres ect.. have u used them often?
> Its crazy how far people can cycle I was hoping to do a charity bike ride for cancer this year but everything was 50 miles and up. Don't think I should attempt somehting like that on a xc bike lol.
> 
> I just realised I should post these questions in the bike/accesories section oh well its too late now.


----------



## deaksie (29 Apr 2011)

deaksie said:


> doesn't matter. I;ve found chain reaction really good order from them lots, I'm sure others will let you know their experiences. 1 year return policy which is pretty amazing....
> 
> 
> 
> ooh also nearly forgot, 50 miles is fine on an xc as long as you pace yourself. we organised a 35 mile off road recently and had some first time riders/returners who all did fine. as long as you know your limits and stick to them you'll be fine


----------



## henshaw11 (29 Apr 2011)

deaksie said:


> you know, bits of bamboo wrapped around a wheel, not nice
> 
> x



Not quite - it's the rims that were bamboo, and the tyres were the glue-on, tubular variety which are still available now (tho' I guess the vast majority of roadies now use clinchers - 'normal' beaded tyres eg:
http://www.bikestuff...7a3c69054d12490

some catalogue pics here from 1939:
http://www.bikeit.ec...ng/woodrims.htm

>My bike had a real racing type saddle fitted: narrow and thinly padded, and bloomin' uncomfortable.

They don't necessarily stay like that - often your backside needs to get used to them.
I've had Flites (which probably fit that description) on mtbs for years, if I haven't ridden for some months then the second day's very uncomfortable to sit back on it, thereafter it gets better.

(That said, there are probably better saddles for mtbing - on steeper climbs off-road it's often useful to sit on the nose of the saddle to stop the front wheel lifting (or the back spinning out if you stand up) - the nose of a Flite's a bit on the narrow side  )


----------

